# Latest And Greatest Of The Elapids



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

hello everybody!!! Haven't been posting lately although I have been here and haven't seen much activity lately on the forum. Hope everyone is out enjoying the beautiful summer like I. Here are a couple of stunner elapids I just picked up. They are Naja haje from Ethiopia. They go through aan onto genetic change at about a years age. Very fortunate to pick these up.


----------

